# Black Lab Stud Service



## Kyle Keith (Jun 8, 2020)

Keith's Jeffro JH
Jeff is a 4 year old purebred black lab. Jeff is out of Drake's Lexi Lou(Dam) and Birchdale's Bogracious(Sire). Jeff's grandpa is NFC/FC/AFC Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers.
Jeff began competing in the North American Tournament Hunting Association(NATHA) in 2018 as a puppy, recording 6 top 3 finishes and ending the year winning 1st place in the Minnesota State Pheasant Championship.
In 2019 and 2020, competing in the pro division in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, Missouri and Nebraska, Jeff won 1st place 12 times(9 pro singles, 3 pro doubles events).
In 2020, Jeff continued his dominance at NATHA's US Open by winning 1st place in pro singles, 1st place in pro doubles and 1st place in the Top Dog Showdown, earning him Dog of the Year honors.
Eyes-normal
Hips-excellent
Elbows-normal
Cnm-clear
Eic-clear
Please contact Kyle Keith with any questions at 952-215-9141. Or at [email protected]


----------



## Kyle Keith (Jun 8, 2020)

Pic after US Open


----------

